# Canon t3 vs. Nikon D3100 (for architecture photography)



## thinkanarchy (Jul 18, 2011)

I understand if members are sick of this thread, I'm sure it has been asked a bunch, I simply can't decide between the two. I have done a lot of research recently and have honestly gotten sick of it, I'm about to lose my f-ing mind. I'm heading to the store tomorrow in order to hold the two camera's to see if one feels much better than the other... That aside, I would like some more info if people are willing to provide it. 

I'm just getting into this hobby, I have a 5MP Nikon point and shoot, but never used it much because of it's obvious limitations. I live in a city rich with architecture and imagine I would enjoy taking pictures of the street, buildings, etc. However I also like dark themed images, so a camera good in the ISO department is preferable. From my research, it appears the D3100 is better at high ISO. 

I have no clue however which would be better for architecture. I imagine I would likely have to buy another lens if I wanted to take really good pictures of buildings, and in that case, the T3 seems to have the advantage... I think... All this new information has morphed into one giant blob. 

This entire process is simply really stressful and I would greatly appreciate any insight from this community. 

Also, these are really the only two camera's I'm considering. I can't afford the higher end models and feel more comfortable with the leaders in this industry. I would rather not invest my money in a company with less market share. If I start buying lenses, I want some assurances they will continue to make DSLRS and lenses for many more years. 


Thank you,
ThinkAnarchy


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 18, 2011)

thinkanarchy said:
			
		

> I understand if members are sick of this thread, I'm sure it has been asked a bunch




Sounds like you already know to search, but don't want to...lazy lazy lazy! lol


----------



## thinkanarchy (Jul 18, 2011)

EPPhoto said:


> thinkanarchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, thats like telling a man who just ran a marathon he is lazy because he asks his wife to grab him a beer. I have done more research regarding this than any school assignment I've ever done.  I'm simply tired, not lazy.


----------



## tyler_h (Jul 18, 2011)

Canon, purely on a lens basis.

The widest Tilt-Shift / Perspective control lens by Canon is the TS-E 17mm f/4L which will give you a 27.2mm equivalent lens, versus only getting to 36mm equivalent with the Nikon PC-E 24mm f/3.5D ED.
Reasoning for widest: crop sensor and architecture aren't friends. A wider angle would be easier to work with in enclosed spaces, or for exteriors allow you to get closer which might allow you to avoid powerlines etc or having as many people walk through the frame.

That being said... budget wise they are not cheap lenses.

used 5D Classic + used TS-E 24mm Mark I -- that would be one "budget" option...

Don't forget a tripod to go with it all...


----------



## thinkanarchy (Jul 18, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> Canon, purely on a lens basis.
> 
> The widest Tilt-Shift / Perspective control lens by Canon is the TS-E 17mm f/4L which will give you a 27.2mm equivalent lens, versus only getting to 36mm equivalent with the Nikon PC-E 24mm f/3.5D ED.
> Reasoning for widest: crop sensor and architecture aren't friends. A wider angle would be easier to work with in enclosed spaces, or for exteriors allow you to get closer which might allow you to avoid powerlines etc or having as many people walk through the frame.
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I just looked up those lenses and right now, I would certainly have to buy them used. I'm on a very tight budget right now, so I will likely simply be using the kit lens for a year or two. At the most I might be able to spend $500 on a lens in a few months.


----------



## analog.universe (Jul 18, 2011)

If my budget was this tight, I would certainly look at a used body (40d? 50d?), and a nice old lens off of ebay with an adapter for EF mount.  Zeiss 18mm or 21mm maybe?   If architecture is your primary focus I'd skip the kit lens altogether.  Kit lenses are good at certain things, but generally not any of the things needed for good architecture shots.  The wide end will be soft and exhibit some distortion, meaning straight lines won't be straight.  Ideally you'd want a lens with perspective correction at some point.  The TS-E's mentioned are essentially the cream of the crop in this department, but again, there are some old gems on ebay that will do great.  If you're really crafty, I've seen some excellent DIY shift-lens projects.  I'd recommend a Canon body just because you'll be able to adapt a wider variety of old lenses from different manufacturers than you would with a Nikon Body.  Architecture really pushes the limits of your glass, and the flaws are much more easily seen than they would be for other subjects.  There is some excellent used glass that can be had cheap if you're willing to do everything in manual (which you'd be anyway for architecture, harder for street shots though).  You will also need a tripod unfortunately.  A camera good at high ISO will be costly...  this is something that keeps improving with time, and tends to trickle down through the lineups.  So newer higher end bodies are where it's at for ISO performance... but then you're looking at double your budget without even getting a lens.  

So, if you want an "all around" setup, you'll have spent all your money without getting anything architecture specific...  and if you want an architecture setup, then you'll be stuck with lower ISO performance and full manual lenses.  Always tough decisions trying to buy photo gear on a budget, seems the tools you need are always more expensive than you'd expect.


----------

